# Any other "exotic" pets?



## kensie (Aug 26, 2013)

So I can't be the only one who wasnt "satisfied" with "normal" pets...right?... Since I was about 10 I've had 3 sugar gliders, two pigs, 2 ducklings, and a highland cow... Mind you i lived in a "small" neighborhood with every pet except the cow... I had quite a few acres with him.. Of course I also had the normal pets ferrets, cats,dogs,lizards,toads,turtles(I just recently convinced my mom for my tortoises) ect..




sorry the sugar glider pics aren't the best... They are impossible to take pictures of... Or at least mine were.

he wasn't a fan of my phone and wanted to eat it...


Love my sullys ( Blair- almost a year and squirtle- about five )


----------

